# Comic Colorist Samples



## Hitotsmami (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi there everyone! I've posted some of my writing here before, but I also do comic coloring as, basically, a part time job. I've done multiple indie comics that are planned for online / print publishing, and I also color as a hobby when I have free time (and when I'm not writing)! So, here are a couple of my comic colorings, and I'll be sure to post more as I make em!








































And here is one more from a project I'm personally working on. Hopefully the website for this comic will be up soon enough!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Apr 11, 2014)

Ace man. 

Good job!


----------



## ClosetWriter (Apr 11, 2014)

Very nice! Your talent is impressive. 

CW


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

I love comics and the ones you have posted are incredible. Especially the first one with Captain America holding his shield, I can't even explain all the feelings for that one.


----------



## Abby (May 5, 2014)

Wow, these are fantastic! Bit confused by your description of 'colouring' though, did you draw them too?


----------

